# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أفيدوني بخصوص كتاب موسوعة التاريخ الإسلامي لمحمود شاكر

## محمد ناصر الدين

الإخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف السبيل للحصول على المجلدين الناقصين من كتاب (( التاريخ الإسلامي )) لمحمود شاكر ، وهما : تاريخ الشام ، وتاريخ الجزيرة العربية ؟!!
فلا يخفى على أحد ما لهذين الجزئين من أهمية ، وقد أعياني البحث عنهما
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## الحسام

لم يطبعا حتى هذه اللحظة ، يبدو لي أن بهما معلومات أو تصريحات ، تغضب السلطات السورية والسعودية فأخر الشيخ طباعتهما ، ولعل في الأمر شيئًا آخر ، الله أعلم ، المهم أنهما لم يطبعا بعد .

----------


## الرايه

تنبه 

ان مؤلف هذا الموسوعة هو
محمود شاكر الشامي
وليس محمود شاكر المصري

ومن أهم الملحوظات على هذه الموسوعة - ان صحت تسميتها بذلك-
هو المصادر والمراجع
فما مصدر ما يُذكر فيها ؟

----------


## محمد ناصر الدين

يُرفع ؛ لمن عنده زيادة علم


وهل يستطيع أحد الإخوة أن يأتينا بترجمة لمؤلفها ؟!!!

----------


## مبارك القحطاني

صفحات من حياتي ........ الشيخ محمود شاكر 
فهد بن عبد العزيز السنيدي



من موقع قناة المجد الفضائية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم مشاهدي الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وأهلاً ومرحباً بكم إلى حلقة جديدة ضمن برنامجكم صفحات من حياتي من حرستا من الشام في عام /1351/ للهجرة /1932/ للميلاد ستبتدئ رحلتنا مع أحد أعلام كتابة التاريخ الإسلامي في عصرنا الحاضر أنا أعلم أن ضيفي لا يرغب كثيراً في المديح ولهذا ربما أختصر ما سأذكره في هذه المقدمة نحن مع البساطة والتواضع والمحبة والتودد للإخوان نحن مع شيخ إذا ذكر ذكر التأليف في التاريخ الإسلامي المعاصر قلما كتب أحد في التاريخ في عصرنا هذا إلا وهو عالة على قلم هذا الضيف لا أريد أن أطيل اسمحوا لي أن أزلف وإياكم إلى حياة ضيفنا الشيخ محمود شاكر والذي نسعد بالترحاب به فأهلاً ومرحباً بكم يا شيخ محمود شيخنا قبل أن أبدأ اسمح لي أن أتحدث عن محمود شاكر أولاً عائلة شاكر محمود شاكر وأخوه أحمد شاكر دائماً ما يسأل الناس عن الخلط بين هذه الأسماء

الشيخ محمود :

الله يبارك فيك أنا من قرية شمال شرق دمشق تبعد تسعة كيلو متر عن مدينة دمشق محمود محمد شاكر رحمة الله عليه من مصر وتوفي والده كان شيخ الأزهر في السودان وأخوه أيضاً المحدث أحمد محمد شاكر ومحمود رحمة الله عليه أخذ جائزة الملك فيصل في اللغة العربية

المقدم :

لكن هم أصلهم من مصر ليسوا من الشام ما جاؤوا من الشام أبداً

الشيخ محمود :

أصلهم من مصر ما جاؤوا من الشام لكن هذه دائماً أسماء عائلات بتكون إلها ميزات خاصة بعض العائلات تنسب إلى منطقة فيقال مصري حجازي يمني وهكذا إلى مهلة كان يقال دباغ صباغ عطار نجار من هذا الباب وبعض العائلات تنسب إلى أسماء وهذه محدودة مثل جمعة حمزة ومن بينها شاكر لذلك قد نجد في بلد واحد عدة عائلات تحمل الاسم نفسه ولكن ليسوا من أسرة واحدة

المقدم :

كان بينك وبينهم تواصل وعلاقة شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

محمود رحمة الله عليه التقيت أنا وإياه هنا في الرياض ابو فهر ولما توفي رحمه الله أمير قطر جزاه الله خيراً عزاني ظن أنا المتوفى

المقدم :

قبل أن نبدأ شيخنا نحن اتفقنا معك لك كامل الحرية في أن توقفني إذا وقعت في خطأ وإنني الآن أنا لا أدري في أي بحر أسبح في التاريخ الإسلامي ولا في الجغرافيا ولا في اللغة العربية ولا في أي فن وعلم وأعرف أنك دقيق جداً في مسائل اختيار اللفظ اللغوي لكن من باب الفائدة لي وللمشاهد لك كامل الحق حرستا جلق كما ترجح أنت أو جلق بالكسر حدثنا عن هذه المدينة وهل كتبت عنها شيئاً

الشيخ محمود :

الله يبارك فيك أولاً قديماً هي مدينة قديمة يقولون قدم التاريخ كانت تقع في سفوح الجبال نهاية جبل قاسيون يعني عن بعد موقعها الحالي ثلاثة كيلو متر وكانت تسمى الأرجام في مناطق أهلها يسكنون في المغاير الكهوف يعني ولكن عندما بدأ أهل دمشق يتوسعون نحو الشمال خافوا على أراضيهم فبنوا جدار حتى لا يتوسع أهل المدينة والى الآن تعرف هذه الأرض بأرض الجدار وهي أيضاً الأرض التي بين البلد هذه حرستا ومدينة دمشق وما يتبعها وأيضاً كان يقيم هناك بواب إلى الآن الأرض القسم الشرقي تعرف بأرض البواب ثم بعد مدة هذه لما زادوا السكان وتوسعوا نحو الجنوب عرفت باسم دير الحارث لأن أهلها كانوا من النصارى ثم عندما جاء الإسلام وانتشر غيروا دير الحارث إلى حرستا أما الاسم جلق فهي قادة الغساسنة وهي مثل كما قلنا شمال شرق دمشق بتسعة كيلو مترات والغساسنة أسسوا جلق ولا تزال إلى الآن الأرض التي كانت ملكاً لهم تعرف باسم البلاطة يعني بلاط السلطان أو الوالي والأرض التي تقع إلى الشرق منها تعرف باسم الحدائق حدائق يعني الأسرة التي تحكم الغساسنة هذه المنطقة عبارة عن بالعصر الحالي يخطئون لأنها كانت ضاحية دمشق ويسمونها أحمد شوقي يسميها باسم دمشق يقول عنها جلق وهذا خطأ لذلك يقول قصيدته قم ناجي جلق وانشد رسم من بانو لكن الذي مدح الغساسنة إنما هو حسان ابن ثابت رضي الله عنه وتكلم عنهم أشياء كثيرة يظهر منه الكلام شارب يسقون من ورد البريص عليهم بردى يصفق بالرحيق السلسل والبريص هو الجزء تقريباً الشمال الغربي من قلعة دمشق على ضفاف نهر بردى فمجرد ما إن انتهى الإنسان من هذه المنطقة صار في حمى الغساسنة

المقدم :

أنت عندما تحدثت عن هذه المنطقة كأنك تميل إلى أن تسمى حرستا أكثر

الشيخ محمود :

بارك الله بكم الآن ومن الفتح الإسلامي عرفت بهذا الاسم ولا تزال بهذا الاسم أما كان مثلاً هنا مواقف جلق كونه كان مقر الوالي الأموي في الرياض مواقف شلق نسبة إلى الوالي الأموي لأنه هنا كان مقره نسبة لها

المقدم :

وهذا مثبت تاريخياً

الشيخ محمود :

نعم ما في شيء اسمه تاريخي بس هون كان مقر الوالي الأموي شلق بناءً على جلق

المقدم :

نقل الاسم مع تصحيح بسيط صارت شلق يعني يطلق جلق لازال يطلق هذا الاسم على منطقة هناك

الشيخ محمود :

لا صار حرستا

المقدم :

بما تشتهر حرستا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

تشتهر من حيث الزراعة بزراعة الزيتون يعني من حيث الأشجار أكثر شيء حتى لي رسالة اسمها حرستا بلد الزيتون ومن الخضار أكثر شيء عبارة عن القساء والفاصوليا المالطية ومن حيث الثمار المشمش

المقدم :

كيف كان الوضع الديني فيها

الشيخ محمود :

الوضع الديني يعني بشكل عام كبقية المناطق عادي لكن كانت مرحلة من المراحل يعني انتشر فيها بعض الأفكار غريبة شوي نتيجة تأثير بعض الأشخاص الذين يتشبثون في بعض النقاط أو يتصرفون تصرفات خاصة

المقدم :

طيب اسمح لي أدخل إلى منتصف شهر رمضان من عام /1351/ للهجرة حيث ولد محمود وأخبر بعد فترة أنه ولد في هذا التاريخ حدثنا عن هذه الفترة ما نقل لك ثم ما تتذكره أنت أيضاً عن الطفولة وبداية التعليم

الشيخ محمود :

يعني تقصد المدة لأن الفترة من الفتور قل يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم على فترة من الرسل نستعملها خطأ بمعنى مدة وهي من الفتور الله يبارك فيك

المقدم :

إذاً لنتحدث عن هذه المدة

الشيخ محمود :

الحقيقة لي أخت أكبر من أبناء والدي ووالدتي عبارة عن تكبرني بعشر سنوات ثم يليها أخ يكبرني بثمان سنوات بعدهم جاء ولدين توفوا وهم صغار أبناء سنتين ثم جاء محمود وصار عليه المرض وتوقعوا أنه قد انتهى وغسل مرة ومرة أخرى

المقدم :

اللي هو أنت يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

نعم ثم أبقاه الله

المقدم :

كيف عفواً يعني ما كان في طب

الشيخ محمود :

كان في طب لكن قليل بما أنه أخواتي اللي قبلي ماتوا فقالوا انتهى

المقدم :

وكم عمرك كان يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

سنتين

المقدم :

وغسلت وأنت ابن سنتين

الشيخ محمود :

نعم بعدين سبحان الله تحرك جسمي بعد ما بدهم يأخذوني يكفنوني ثم جاء بعدي أيضاً

المقدم :

التغسيلة الثانية بعدها بمدة طويلة

الشيخ محمود :

لا يعني يمكن دون السنة

المقدم :

أيضاً أصبت بالمرض ثم غسلت

الشيخ محمود :

نعم وجاؤوا أخواتي

المقدم :

لكن عفواً شيخنا ذكر لك تأثر والدك وأهل بيتك بهذا التغسيل

الشيخ محمود :

تأثروا بس اعتادوا على أمر الوفاة أخواتي اللي قبلي

المقدم :

مات كثير من الأولاد

الشيخ محمود :

أي ولدين قبلي وبعدي صبي وبنت أيضاً

المقدم :

توفوا لكن لما عدت إلى الحياة فرحوا

الشيخ محمود :

كان شيء من الفرح أصابهم لأنو الحقيقة الأخوات هدول كبروا وما بقي أخوات أولاد إلهم فالحمد لله أبقانا الله نرجو من الله أن يحسن الخاتمة

المقدم :

آمين يعني محمود شاكر أستاذ التاريخ الإسلامي المعاصر بلا منازع غسل مرتين

الشيخ محمود :

مو بلا منازع أنا اختصاصي جغرافيا





المقدم :

على كل حال اسمح لي أنا أترك هذا الملف وتواضعك الجم يعني بدنا نتنازل عنه شوي لأنه بشهادة كثير من المسلمين هذا بحق إذاً بعد أن غسل الشيخ محمود شاكر مرة ثانية وانطلق في الحياة ماذا حصل بعد ذلك

الشيخ محمود :

بقيت فعلاً أذكرها هذه الأيام يأخذوني على الطبيب طبيب كان في دمشق يدعى حمدي سكر والحمد لله بقيت مريض حتى دخلت المدرسة لكن هاه بين دخلت المدرسة في السن السابعة واستمريت بالدراسة لكن بقي جسمي نحيل وضعيف حتى انتهيت من المرحلة المتوسطة لكاد يصدق أني دخلت المدرسة وبعدها أذكر في الأول ثانوي أني جلست لأول مرة في المقعد الثاني دائماً في الأول

المقدم :

قصير بلا منازع طيب كتاتيب ما دخلتها في البدايات

الشيخ محمود :

ما دخلت والحمد لله يعني كان دائماً درجة إما الثانية أو الثالثة





المقدم :

فترة أو دعنا نقول مدة ما دام اتفقنا عليها ونسحبها بقدر المستطاع مدة هذه الدراسة دون شك أن لوالدك ووالدتك اثر في تربيتك وتنشئتك أستأذنك في أن نتحدث عن هذا الأثر بعد هذا الفاصل بإذن الله إذاً مشاهدي الكرام سنتحدث عن أثر الوالدين على ضيفنا الشيخ محمود شاكر بعد هذا الفاصل بإذن الله فابقوا معنا أهلاً ومرحباً بكم مشاهدي الكرام مرة أخرى لاستكمال رحلتنا وتقليب صفحات من حياة ضيفنا الشيخ محمود شاكر أثر الوالدين عليكم يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

يا أخي الكريم ككل أب وأم مات لهم أولاد وعاش لهم واحد في المنتصف ثم مات أولادهم البقية سيجد هذا الولد شيء من العطف فكان هذا العطف رحمهم الله الشيء الذي أطلبه يحققوه وبل يسألوني عن بعض القضايا التي أريدها وبالبيت لا يوجد غير أخ وأخت وأنا وأولئك كبار يعني حاجاتهم هم يقضونها صفي التوجه نحوي الشكل الطبيعي فكان الذي أطلبه بل يسألونني دائماً واللطف منهم كثير فكان لهذا أثره فنشئت أيضاً عبارة عن في شيء من الهدوء وألبي كل ما أستطيع تلبيته لأي إنسان أجده بحاجة إليه إن شاء الله

المقدم :

لكن لا تتذكر أن والدك أيضاً أثر فيك في شيء معين أو جعلك تحب شيء معين يعني وجهك لشيء معين

الشيخ محمود :

الله يجزيهم الخير الوالد والوالدة كانوا محافظين على الصلاة بشكل جيد وكذلك حتى لو ذهب إلى الحج وعاد كان دائماً يقول أن الدعاء كذا كذا كذا كنت أدعوا لكم فلا شك هذا سيكون له الأثر وبقي هذا الأثر الحقيقة حتى تقريباً المرحلة الثانوية بل استطيع أن أقول حتى أخذت الشهادة الثانوية

المقدم :

بعد أن أخذت الشهادة الثانوية أين ذهبت يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

درست في الجامعة

المقدم :

أي جامعة

الشيخ محمود :

في الجامعة السورية كانت تسمى جامعة دمشق اليوم نعم درست فيها

المقدم :

في أي تخصص دخلت

الشيخ محمود :

أنا دخلت أول سنة اسمها الثقافة العامة بعدها في قسم الجغرافيا



المقدم :

هل وجهك أحد لهذا القسم أم اخترته

الشيخ محمود :

أنا اخترته الحقيقة لسبب حدث معي في المرحلة الثانوية الأستاذ رحمه الله كان يأتي ويرسم لنا الخريطة على السبورة فيأخذ وقت من الزمن يوم من الأيام قلت لعلي ارسم هذه في الفسحة قبل أن يدخل الأستاذ ففعلتها فجاء وقال لو اعتبرنا هذه الخريطة صحيحة وبدأ يشرح عليها فشجعني على أن أكمل ما بدأت به فكان كل درس عبارة عن أن أرسم الخريطة قبل أن يدخل الأستاذ ويأتي ويشرح عليها ويؤكد كأنه عبارة عن يبحث في خريطة مصورة عند أشخاص مختصين حتى أذكر يوم من الأيام كانت الخريطة خريطة ألمانيا ودخلت بسرعة فتحركت يدي كثيراً في رسم النهر فعندما جاء وقال شوفوا المنطقة الجبلية كيف النهر يكون متعرج فيها كثيراً فهذا شجعني على الالتفات نحو قسم الجغرافيا

المقدم :

استمريتم في الدراسة أربع سنوات أو أكثر الجامعة

الشيخ محمود :

الجامعة درست خمس سنوات

المقدم :

سنة عامة للثقافة العامة والأربع

الشيخ محمود :

ثقافة عامة والثلاث سنوات لأني قصرت في سنة من السنوات

المقدم :

بعد أن تخرجت







الشيخ محمود :

بعد أن تخرجت درست أول ما درست في درعا يعني الجزء الجنوبي من سوريا التي كانت تسمى قديماً الذرعات تاريخياً قاعدة حوران

المقدم :

ودرست طبعاً الجغرافيا

الشيخ محمود :

درست جغرافيا

المقدم :

كم سنة يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

سنتين ثم ذهبت إلى الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية طبعاً أمضيت سنتين

المقدم :

حصل لك مواقف فيها

الشيخ محمود :

والله يا أخي الكريم حدث بعض المواقف وبعضها كان مواجهة مع اليهود أي نعم

المقدم :

طيب أبرز المدرسين وأعظمهم أثراَ في شخصية الشيخ هل يمكن أن يقول لنا الشيخ والله في ناس أثروا في حياتي

الشيخ محمود :

الحقيقة والله يبارك فيكم كان احد الأساتذة يدعا عمر الحكيم وتوفي رحمه الله هنا في الطريق بين مكة وجدة فلاهتمامه بالمادة ولتدينه وأخلاقه رغم انه لم يكن يحمل شهادة الدكتوراه لكن كان الحقيقة مواظب على العناية والدراسة كلياَ فكان له أثر نعم

المقدم :

محمد خير الجلاد

الشيخ محمود :

محمد خير الجلاد درسني هذا في المرحلة المتوسطة في السنة الأولى المتوسطة ورحمه الله كان رجلاَ فاضلاَ صاحب دين وخلق وأثر طيب كثير بعد إذاَ درست أنا ولا يزال مدرس درسنا معاَ في ثانوية أمية

المقدم :

في وين هذه يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

في دمشق وتوفي رحمه الله يوم ولد أحد أبنائي

المقدم :

استمرت الحياة العملية بعد الجيش أين ذهب الشيخ

الشيخ محمود :

عدت إلى التدريس فدرست في قطنا في إحدى ضواحي دمشق يعني ثم في دوما ثم في حرستا ثم عدت إلى القنيطرة ثم أيضاَ في الزبداني وبعد إذاَ رجعت على قريتي حرستا ثم في عام ألف وتسعة مئة واثنين وسبعين ميلادي أو ألف وثلاثة مئة واثنين وتسعين تعاقدت مع جامعة الإمام محمد ابن سعود الإسلامية وجئت إلى الرياض في ثمانية وعشرين ثمانية ألف وثلاثة مئة واثنين وتسعين

المقدم :

اثنين وتسعين للهجرة طيب أن أدخل أنا وإياك في الرياض بلا شك انه كانت لك قراءات في بداية الطلب خصوصاَ عندما تخرجت من قسم الجغرافية وبدأت تدرس هل تذكر أن قراءات معينة كنت تحبها وتقرأ لأشخاص معيين يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

جزاك الله خيراَ ذكرتني ما لست ناسيه يوم من الأيام كنت في اليوم مفتوح أمامي الأطلس لفت انتباهي في جنوب شرق أسيا كلمة شامبك مكررة كثيراَ استغربت ماذا تعني ما كنت أستطيع أن أصل إلى نتيجة فقلت لا بد من أن أسأل الأساتذة بالجامعة أستذة الجغرافية وأنا عادتي أن لا أسأل فذهبت فعلاَ وسألتهم كلهم أربعة أساتذة لم يعرف أحد منهم

المقدم :

شامبك

الشيخ محمود :

أي نعم شامبك لم يعرف أحد منهم شيء إلا رئيس القسم قال لعل شابك مثل بالعربي كفر بمعنى مزرعة فلعل بتلك اللغة تعني هذا لا أستطيع أن أقول نعم ولا أستطيع أن أقول لا ومرت الأيام لما بدأت بالتدريس شعرت أن الحقيقة المسلمين معلوماتهم عن إخوانهم في المناطق الأخرى ضحلة جداَ فبدأت أعمل سلسلة اسمها مواطن الشعوب الإسلامية وبعد سبعة وعشرين سنة من تلك المرحلة كنت وأنا في الرياض ساكن في منطقة المربع ما شفت إلا الباب طرق علي وإذ الدكتور محمد لطفي الصباغ الأستاذ عبد الرحمن الباني معهم واحد سموه لي محمد صالح الشانبي نعم قال محمد صالح الشانبي تفضلوا من أين أخونا قالوا من جنوب شرقي أسيا أيش تعني هذه فقال شانبا هي مقاطعة من فيتنام كانت إمارة إسلامية جاء الفيتناميون وقضوا عليها ففر أكثر أهلها وفي كل مكان بنوى فيه أو اتخذوا مزرعة سموها باسم شامبك

المقدم :

فكثر هذا الاسم

الشيخ محمود :

فزاد اهتمامي بأن المسلمين لم يعرفوا أو لم يتابعوا الحقيقة عن أوضاع إخوانهم المسلمين فتابعت بالسلسلة وأنا والأخ محمد صالح الشانبي كتبنا موضوع عن هذا المسلمون في الهند الصينية من ضمن سلسلة مواطن الشعوب والإسلامية وتابعت والحقيقة أقول أن المسلمين مع الأسف لم يهتموا في هذه الموضوعات مثل فطالي ولاية إسلامية تحتلها تايلند وفي العالم الإسلامي في مكة عدة أسر فطاني لكن لم نسأل من أين ما أحد يعرف من فطاني هم أيضاَ نلاحظ أكثر من ذلك موريتانيا دولة عربية إسلامية معلوماتنا عنها قليلة ليست كثيرة أو حتى لو لاحظنا ملاحظة أخرى لو تساءلنا الفتح الإسلامي في أوربة ماذا نعرف مثلاًَ عن الفتح في فرنسا معلومات قليلة مثلاَِ في سويسرا بالذات في بلد اسمها أصلها شمس بلد اسمها الله معانا

المقدم :

اسمها هكذا

الشيخ محمود :

نعم لكن محرف وشلون يصير التحريف خذ مثلاَ في شمال إيطاليا أوست مدينة هي الأوسط بالهند مقاطعة جنوب الهند كيرالا هي خير الله فلم نهتم نحن وأهلها لذلك ما ينتبهون على واقعهم وعلى ماضيهم ونحن نبقى بعيدين لا نعرف هذه الأمور فاضطرت أن أعمل في هذا المجال في موضوع الجغرافية مواطن الشعوب الإسلامية ثم اتجهت نحو التاريخ

المقدم :

طيب نستطيع أن نقول أن كتابتك حول الشعوب الإسلامية كانت لسبب وهو وجود هذا الاسم في الخريطة طيب سؤال أخر فيما يتعلق بقراءاتك في البدايات هل كنت تهتم بقراءة الأدب تقرا لأحد معين السباعي غيره هل كان لك اهتمامات في هذه

الشيخ محمود :

والله قليل منذ توجهت نحو الكتابة انصرفت نحوها وخاصة تلاحظ جزر القُمر الآن يلفظونها جزر القمَر والقُمر معناه الخضرة الشديدة فهذه جزر في شرق إفريقيا بما أنها عبارة عن منطقة رطبة الأشجار كثيفة كثيرة الخضرة بالنسبة إلى المنطقة البحرية خضرتها واضحة وعرفت بهذا الاسم ولكن الآن ما يسمونها

المقدم :

جزر القًمر

الشيخ محمود :

القٌمر

المقدم :

لأن الحكومة تطلب هذا هي الحكومة تطلب أن تسميها جزر القًََمر ولذلك نحن يأتينا في الإعلام تعليم منهم بهذا يسمونها جزر القمر

الشيخ محمود :

لأنه أخي الكريم ربما لمصلحة منهم لكذا ما أعرف والله أنا

المقدم :

طيب لكن لا زال سؤالي معلقاً الحصيلة اللغوية الكبيرة التي يملكها الشيخ محمود شاكر الاطلاع الواسع على الأدب العربي والشعر من أين جاء هل قرأ في البدايات شيء معين

الشيخ محمود :

والله يا أخي الكريم كنت دائماَ أي شيء أقرأه سواء بالتاريخ أو بالجغرافية أو بالأدب أحاول أفكر فيه كثيراَ فأصل إلى بعض الأصول

المقدم :

ترجع إلى أمهات الكتب

الشيخ محمود :

نرجو من الله أن يكون الفكر في من شيء نستفيد منه إن شاء الله

المقدم :

طيب أستأذنك في فاصل ثم نعود بإذن الله تعالى إذاَ مشاهدي الكرام سنعود لاستكمال رحلتنا مع ضيفنا الشيخ محمود شاكر بإذن الله وإياكم معه في التاريخ الإسلامي كيف بدأ لماذا اهتم ضيفنا بالتاريخ الإسلامي وكتابته والتأليف فيه هذا ما سيكون بعد الفاصل بإذن فابقوا معنا أهلا ومرحباَ بكم مشاهدي الكرام مرة أخرى لاستكمال رحلتنا وتقليب صفحات من حياة ضيفنا الشيخ محمود شاكر شيخ محمود انتقلتم إلى السعودية في عام ألف وتسعة مئة واثنين وسبعين ميلادي ألف وتسعة مئة واثنين تسعين هجري عملت كما ذكرت في جامعة الإمام محمد ابن سعود الإسلامية في قسم الجغرافية درست الجغرافية في هذه الفترة في العمل الجامعي بدأتم في أعمال خاصة بالتأليف يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

يا أخي الكريم وضعت بعض الكتب وكانت مقررة في المناهج وبعضها لا يزال إلى الآن مقرر رغم تركي للجامعة من مدة ليس قصيرة

المقدم :

قررت في الجامعات

الشيخ محمود :

في الجامعة وبعضها في الجامعات مثلاَ كتاب العالم الإسلامي يدرس في عدة جامعات في المملكة نعم والحقيقة لما وجدت أنا في البداية أن بعض المناطق الإسلامية غير معروف لدا العامة حاولت أن أضع هذه السلسلة مواطن الشعوب الإسلامية وتوسعت في موضوعات ثانية دون أن أنبه إلى شيء معين لكن بعد أن تركت الجغرافية واتجهت نحو التاريخ والسبب في ذلك الله يبارك فيك صدر في بعض الأنصار أنا كتابة التاريخ الإسلامي يجب أن تعاد وتصاغ من وجهة نظر قومية فأحببت أن أعمل في هذا المجال من الناحية الإسلامية البحتة حتى أقطع الطريق عن غيري والحمد الله أرجو من الله أن أكون قد وفقت في ذلك

المقدم :

إذاَ الشيخ محمود شاكر بدأ في كتابة التاريخ الإسلامي لهذا الموقف بالطبع هو قرأ كتب التاريخ ثم بدأ بالتأليف وفق منهج معين لو سألت الشيخ ما منهجكم في كتابة التاريخ

الشيخ محمود :

بارك الله بكم الحقيقة كنت عندما أقرأ فقرة تستوقفني أفكر فيها تفكيرا من وجهة نظر إسلامية بحتة وأحكم عليها إما أن أحذفها وإما أن أثبتها أما لا يصح أن أرد عليها فتكون هناك عبارة عن أخذ ورد وإثارة ويعني اختلاف في الآراء والأفكار إما إثبات وإما حذف عدم ذكر على سبيل المثال تذكر كتب التاريخ مع الأسف كثيراَ بعض النقاط وما هي الأسباب أساسية التي وقعت فيها عندما فتح المسلمون مناطق فارس تقبل الشعب هذا الدين الجديد الدين الإسلامي قبولا حسناَ بقلوب صافية لكن الأكاسرة الحكام والدهاقنة كبار المجوس لم يقبلوا بهذا الدين لأنه أضاع سلطانهم أو أضاع مركزهم لكن وجودا أنفسهم قد ابتعدوا عن الشعب لم يبقى لهم أثر يستطيعون أن يؤثر ضد هذا الدين ولا أن يؤثر حتى على الشعب من الناحية المسؤولية فوجودا أن يظهروا الإسلام بألسنتهم ولكن لم يدخل قلوبهم فكانوا أحياناَ يضعوا بعض الدسائس كأن يكون كتاب عام كبير يأخذونه يعيدون طباعته بزيادة سطر أو حذف فكرة أو إضافة جملة بحي لا يتغير المعنى العام ويبقى شائع بين الناس وينقل وهكذا يعني على سبيل المثال كانوا يتكلمون أنه في عهد بني أمية كان يلعن سيدنا علي رضي الله عنه على المنابر وبقي هذا حتى جاء عمر ابن عبد العزيز ومنع ذلك هذا الكلام مرفوض أصلاَ لا يمكن لمسلم مهما كان أن يقبل أن يشتم علي رضي الله عنه وهو أوائل الذين أسلموا وصهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وابن عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن العشرة المبشرين بالجنة أي مسلم يقبل بهذا لا يمكن أبداَ وإنما هذه عبارة عن دسيسة وضعت وسجلت مسألة ثانية على سبيل المثال

المقدم :

أسمح لي أن أقف عنها يا شيخ عندما ألفت في تاريخ بني أمية وترجمت لخلفاء بني أمية في سلسلة الشهيرة المعروفة الكبيرة التي صدرت أزلت هذا الغموض تماماَ

الشيخ محمود :

لم أتحدث في هذه النقطة أبداَ

المقدم :

باعتبار أنك لم تقبلها

الشيخ محمود :

غير مقبولة ولا يمكن أن أضعها لتثير ناس ضد ناس أو لبعض الناس يتقبلونها لأنهم يقرؤون من غير معرفة

المقدم :

ترجمت لمعاوية رضي الله عنه في مجلد كبير وليزيد ثم تتابعت سلسلة التراجم

الشيخ محمود :

يا سيدي الكريم حتى يعني أنت ألزمتني على أن أتكلم في هذا الموضوع لما كان علي رضي الله عنه ومعاوية رضي الله عنه في موقف الخلاف بينهما في معركة صفين كان إذا حان وقت الصلاة يتوقف الفريقان ويتقدم علي رضي الله عنه يؤم الطرفين في الصلاة كيف هذا معنى ذلك لا توجد الأحقاد التي يرسمها بعض الأشخاص المغرضين الذين يريدون أن يجزوا الأمة بعد ذلك جاء مرة إلى معاوية رضي الله عنه وهذه مدونة جاءوا وقالوا لمعاوية يا أمير الشام يوجد هناك إرث كبير وفي ورثة وبين الورثى خنثا ماذا نعطيها نصيب ذكر أما نصيب أنثى وقف معاوية رضي الله عنه متحيراَ ثم قال انظروني وبعث إلى علي رضي الله عنه يسأله فأجابه نعطيها حسب المكان الذي تبول منه إن كانت تبول من الفرج نعطيها نصيب أنثى وإن تبول من القضيب نعطيها نصيب ذكر فأعطى معاوية رضي الله عنه الجواب قالوا له إنها تبول من مكانين عاد يسأل علي رضي الله عنه فجاء الجواب تأخذ نصف ذكر ونصف أثنى فأعطى الجواب معاوية رضي الله عنه معنى ذلك كان اعتراف من معاوية رضي الله عنه بعلم علي وتقديره ودليل على ذلك أيضاَ أنه لم يعلن عن نفسه الخلافة إلا بعد أن قتل علي رضي الله عنه وتولى الحسن والحسن رضي الله عنه تنازل لمعاوية بالخلافة فهذه ليست الصورة التي يأخذها بعض الناس ويتصورن تلك الأحقاد لم يكن ذلك الشعب ليحقد لأنه كان على درجة من الوعي فإذا كان اليوم لا يمكن لإنسان أن يشتم علي رضي الله عنه أو يلعنه فكيف في ذلك الوقت في صدر الإسلام

المقدم :

طيب شيخنا فيما يتعلق بتأليفكم في التاريخ الإسلامي بداية التأليف كان عن ماذا أول تأليف لكم في التاريخ

الشيخ محمود :

ألف وثلاثة مئة وسبعة وتسعين

المقدم :

عن

الشيخ محمود :

بدأت بالشكل التالي كالتاريخ الإسلامي جزء الأول قبل البعثة السيرة العهد الراشدي العهد الأموي العهد العباسي الأول العهد العباسي الثاني ثم عهد المماليك ثم الدولة العثمانية ثم مفاهيم حول الحكم الإسلامي ثم أخذت الأمصار الحالية من إلغاء الخلافة يعني من سبعة وعشرين رجب ألف وثلاث مئة واثنين وأربعين إلى الوقت الذي أكتب به نعم

المقدم :

ما شاء الله جزأتها

الشيخ محمود :

الأمصار الإسلامية القائمة نعم

المقدم :

وصدر منها شيء يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

تقريباًَ كلها صدرت بعد جزئن إن شاء الله قريباً

المقدم :

نعم أيضاً مما عُرف عن الشيخ يعني اهتمامه بالفصحى والدعوة إلى الفصحى

الشيخ محمود :

بارك الله بكم أرجو من الله أن أكون كذلك أو كما تتفضل أسعى ما أمكن بالكتابة العربية لأني أفكر في النقطة تماماً حتى لا أُدخل شائبة ولا أحذف حقيقة فعلى سبيل المثال أيضاً طارق بن زياد يرددوها كثيراً على أنه أحرق السفن كيف يحق لمسلم في سنة اثنين وتسعين هجرية أن يحرق مئة سفينة وهو لا يُقصد به القدح بطارق بن زياد وإنما بالحكم لأنه لم يحمل على هذا الشخص أما هو لا يمكن أن يقوم بها والعملية غير صحيحة مع أن بعضهم يقول أن يوليان هو الذي أعارهم هذه السفن فإن كانت صحيحة فإعارة ليست منكم وإن كانت للمسلمين أيضاً ليست منك حتى يحرقها والناس بأشد الحاجة إلى السفن في تلك الأمور كانت يستطيع مباشرة أن يطلب منهم العودة إلى بلاد المغرب وبين الأندلس والمغرب قليل لكن الآن يا أخي الكريم أساتذة الأدب وأساتذة التاريخ البحر من ورائكم والعدو من أمامكم وليس لكم إلا الصبر يحرق السفن بعدئذ كيف يدخلون مثلاً عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله يعني رجل خليفة مُفضل يثني عليه بعض الأعداء كثيراً ثم قالوا أن أهله بنو أمية أدخلوا له السم وأماتوه مسموماً معنى ذلك السوء ليس به وإنما بهم هذا الكلام ليس بالصحيح تحدثت مع أشخاص قال نعم كيف مات عمره تسعة وثلاثون سنة لساه شاب قلنا لهم يزيد بن معاوية الذي تسبونه كثيراً مات عمره ست وثلاثون سنة فسكتوا فالحقيقة توضع دسائس بأشكال مختلفة

المقدم :

طيب أنت ترفض هذه القصص لأنك تنظر في متنها فقط يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

أنظر في متنها وأفكر فيها هل يمكن لقائد أن يحرق مئة سفينة لا يمكن هل يمكن لأسرة تسمم الخليفة الذي تفضله وهي التي رفعته

المقدم :

ممكن يا شيخ إيش اللي يمنع إذا منع حقهم المعروف أنه رفض مثلاً استبداد هذه العائلة وأكل أموال الناس

الشيخ محمود :

جزاك الله خيراً أولاً هم يُثنون عليه ثناء كلياً أهله وأعداؤه معنى ذلك الرجل فاضل ومحبوب لا يمكن أن يقوموا بهذا الشيء الثاني هم يا أخي الكريم يقصدون تجزئة الأمة على سبيل المثال قال لما جاء خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه لحروب الردة نظر إلى زوجة مالك بن نويرة فأعجبته فقتله وتزوجها وهذا خطأ ويأتون ناس يقولون أنه استدعاه عمر رضي الله عنه ليعاقبه ناس يقولون لا سكت عنه كذا يعني فقط للإثارة ولتجزئة الأمة وهذا لا يمكن أن يقوم بها إنسان مسلم بعصرنا الحالي الإنسان المسلم المؤمن لا يقوم بها فما بالك في صدر الإسلام وكبار الصحابة لا يمكن يعني أشياء كثيرة يمكن أن نأخذ عنها

المقدم :

يعني أنت تقصد أن هذه الأشياء أنت تنظر إليها من خلال المتن فحسب

الشيخ محمود :

من حيث المتن وننظر من ناحية الفكرة هل يمكن أن تكون نتصورها


المقدم :

طيب اسمح لي يا شيخنا بعد الفاصل أن أيضاً أعد المشاهد أن أتنقل بين كتبكم من خلال تقرير مرئي بإذن الله إذا مشاهدي الكرام بعد الفاصل سندخل وإياكم إلى مكتبة ضيفنا لنطلعكم على شيء من هذا التراث الكبير الذي كتبه ضيفنا الشيخ محمود شاكر من خلال تقرير حول كتبه بعد الفاصل نواصل بإذن الله فابقوا معنا.

تقرير :

محمود شاكر اسم لمع في عالم التأليف في مجالات عدة من أبرزها التأريخ الإسلامي حيث صدرت له سلسلة الخلفاء بدءاً بالخلفاء الراشدين أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان ذي النورين وعلي رضي الله عنهم جميعاً ومروراًَ بأمراء بني أمية في تسلسل تاريخي ورصد لأحداث الحياة والكلام عن أسرهم وأعمالهم وشؤون الدولة في حياتهم ثم دخل في تاريخ الدولة العباسية مستخدماً نفس الأسلوب في الرصد والتحليل ثم ألّف في حكام وسلاطين عصر السيطرة البويهية والسلجوقية وهذه الإصدارات كلها عن المكتب الإسلامي الذي تولى كتب الشيخ محمود شاكر أما موسوعة التاريخ الإسلامي فهي من أكبر وأضخم الموسوعات التي أّلفت في التأريخ الإسلامي مؤخراً حيث بدأها الضيف بالتاريخ قبل البعثة والعهد النبوي عهد الخلفاء الراشدين العهد الأموي الدولة العباسية العهد المملوكي والعهد العثماني ثم مجموعة من الإصدارات الخاصة بالتاريخ المعاصر قسمه حسب المناطق والدول والأقاليم ثم تحدث عن الأقليات الإسلامية في عدد من الدول من خلال رصد تاريخي وجغرافي متميز

المقدم :

أهلاً ومرحباً بكم مشاهدي الكرام مرة أخرى لاستكمال رحلتنا وتقليب صفحات من حياة ضيفنا الشيخ محمود شاكر وقد مررنا وإياكم على شيء من هذه الإنجازات الكبيرة من خلال الإطلالة السريعة على هذه الكتب لضيفنا أكثر من مئة وثمانين كتاب حتى الآن مئة وثمانين كتاب أطلعناكم على بعض العناوين والأفكار الرئيسية التي ألف فيها الشيخ شيخ محمود قبل أن نتحدث عن بعض القضايا السريعة أنت ألفت في التاريخ والجغرافية وربما ألفت في غيرهما أشهر ما ألفت يعني أهم ما ألفت فيه غير التاريخ والجغرافية

الشيخ محمود :

مثلاً كتب أو كتاب بناء دولة الإسلام والذي دفعني إلى ذلك أحد الأشخاص الذين توفوا رحمه الله دون أن نتحدث عنه يقول أن عمر بن الخطاب وخالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنهما ومعلومكم أن خالد بن الوليد ابن خاله لعمر بنت الخطاب وهما صغيران تصارعا فخالد غلب عمر ورماه فانكسرت رجله فبقي حاقداً عليه حتى تولى الخلافة فعزله عن قيادة الجيش وكتاب مؤلف مشهور والكتاب أيضاً منشور وبشكل آخر فاضطررت أن أكتب لأنفي هذه الكلمة لا يمكن لأنه عمر رضي الله عنه عندما توفي يعني خالد عمر صلى عليه رضي الله عنهما ولا يمكن أن يكون حاقد هذه الصفة عن عمر بالحقد رضي الله عنه مشكلة وإذاً معناه في دسيسة من خلفها عن صاحب العلاقة عن ذاك الرجل نقلها من غير تفكير هذه مثل على هذا الكتاب

المقدم :

لكن مثل هذا يا شيخ إذا جاءتك مثل هذه الفكرة الآن كيف الآلية حتى تخرج الكتاب هل هناك وقت هل هناك آلية ترسمها في ذهنك ثم تخرج الكتاب

الشيخ محمود :

بارك الله بكم نعم أفكر في الموضوع فهذا الكتاب سبع مجلدات عبارة عن سبعين شخصية من الصحابة بصورة أيضاً واضحة والهدف أن يقرأ الإنسان تلك مردود عليها القضية قضية عمر وخالد رضي الله عنهما دون أن يشعر بشيء آخر مو معناها مقصودة بالذات نعم

المقدم :

جيد قابلت بعض الكتاب مثل الشيخ عبد الرحمن رأفت باشا رحمه الله قابلته يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

نعم رحمة الله عليه رجل يهتم في الناحية الأدبية والناحية الفكرية مع العقيدة وينشر كتب جيدة الحقيقة ويذيعها في الإذاعة وكانت كلها تجد الحقيقة الاستقبال الحسن لكن الواقع كثير من الأحيان ما تكون بعض أيضاً قضايا يحاول ينشرها وبشكل حكيم يبتعد عنها أيضاً نعم رحمه الله فكانت الحقيقة كتبه ذات مكانة

المقدم :

نعم قابلت الشيخ ابن باز أيضاً

الشيخ محمود :

رحمة الله عليه نعم

المقدم :

كم مرة

الشيخ محمود :

عدة مرات

المقدم :

جميل لكن كان أثناء الجلسة يتم بينكم مطارحات ومشاورات في مواضيع معينة يا شيخ بالذات في التاريخ

الشيخ محمود :

رحمة الله عليه الرجل يا أخي الكريم أهل علم وصاحب فكر عندما تشير إلى نقطة ولو كان كاتب فيها بشكل غلط وينتبه على هذه الفكرة التي تتكلم عنها أنها صحيحة مباشرة يتراجع على سبيل المثال رحمه الله كتب عن كروية الأرض ودوران الأرض وأنها لا تصح سألته سؤال رحمة الله عليه يا سيادة الشيخ هل يوم القيامة يُسأل الإنسان عن كروية الأرض قال لا قلنا هل يسأل عنة دورانها قال لا فقلنا إذاً ليست بتلك الأهمية حتى نطرحها فسحب الكتب من السوق رحمة الله عليه فالرجل صاحب فكر وصاحب خلق ودين مجرد ما ينتبه إلى فكرة يتخذ ما هو منطبق مع الواقع

المقدم :

سألك عن كتبك في التاريخ يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

ما كان لسة بادئ بكتابة التاريخ ما كنت بدأت بكتابة التاريخ

المقدم :

الألباني رحمه الله

الشيخ محمود :

رحمة الله عليه التقيناه عدة لقاءات رحمة الله عليه عمله في الحديث قدم خدمات كثيرة لكن طلابه لما صلحوا الكتب بعض الأشياء ما انتبهوا لها تطلع أخطاء مطبعية تطلع كذا ما انتبهوا لها فيؤخذ عليهم

المقدم :

الأستاذ الباني أيضاً

الشيخ محمود :

الله يجزيه الخير رجل صاحب فكر وعلم وحريص على الحق ومتابعته جزاه الله خير

المقدم :

هو أكبر منك يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

أكبر مني بأربعة عشر سنة

المقدم :

ما شاء الله قابلت الأرناؤوط أيضاً

الشيخ محمود :

بسيطة مقابلات بسيطة

المقدم :

حدثنا عن تنقلاتك في السلك التعليمي في المملكة يا شيخ

الشيخ محمود :

كله في الرياض عدا سنة واحدة في القسيم عام ألف وأربع مئة وأربعة آخر سنة هذه درّستها في الجامعة كانت في القسيم

المقدم :

بعدها أُحلت إلى التقاعد واستقريت في الرياض

الشيخ محمود :

نعم

المقدم :

شيخ لاشك أن عندك تصور أو على الأقل دعنا نقول طموح فيما يتعلق بالتاريخ الإسلامي ربما حققت بعضه هل في ذهنك أفكار أشياء تود أن تطرحها في الساحة لمن يريد أن يستمر في هذا المجال في التاريخ الإسلامي هل هناك مشاريع تتمنى أن تُطرح

الشيخ محمود :

والله يا أخي الكريم أرغب الكتابة بشكل علمي وديني نهتم بالنقاط الأساسية التي جاء الإسلام كي يرفع من مكانة هذه الأمة فرفعها إلى أحسن موضع ثم بدأنا نتساهل فيها مثلاً رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو القدوة والأسوة لكل مسلم لما كان في مكة يعني في العهد المكّيّ عندما كان المسلمون قلة والسيادة للمشركين كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لاستقامته ووعيه وعلمه وأدبه يطلقون عليه اسم محمد الصادق والصادق الأمين ومحمد الأمين وعندما يدخل الإنسان في الإسلام يعرفونه من سلوكه من سلوكه يعرفونه انه أسلم فنحن علينا اليوم أن نقتدي بهذه المرحلة بأولئك الجيل الطيب الشيء المهم أيضاً في هذا الجانب أن يكونوا العلماء هم بالذات القدوة فإذا سمع الإنسان من آخر أو عن آخر هو من خطأ أن يذهب إليه ويناقشه ويتحدث معه وما دام كلاهما يبغي وجه الله لابد أنهما يصلان إلى الحقيقة أما عندما يسمع بهفوة أن يبتدئ يحرر في الصحف ويكتب في المجلات وحتى يصبح هؤلاء أعوان هذا خصوم لذاك وزملاء ذاك وهذه مشكلة وهذا ما قسم الأمة إلى أحزاب وفئات ومجموعات تجد جماعتين إسلاميتين مثلاً مختلفتين ويتكلم بعضهم عن بعض ما دام الطريق الذي تريدون الوصول إليه هو الإسلام فلماذا تختلفون

المقدم :

الله المستعان على كل حال نحن مع ختام حلقتنا شيخ محمود نشكرك على أن أتحت الفرصة الحديث معك ونسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيك خيراً وأن يمد في عمرك على طاعته وأن يختم لك بخير خاتمة

الشيخ محمود :

إن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم يا أخي الكريم ويبارك فيكم ويهدينا وإياكم إلى سواء السبيل وهذه الأمة نرجو لها أيضاً السعادة يا رب

المقدم :

شكراً لكم أنتم مشاهدي الكرام على طيب المتابعة كنا وإياكم في رحلة ماتعة مع ضيفنا الشيخ محمود شاكر تحدثنا وإياكم عن بعض الأحداث الهامة في حياته وأشرنا إلى الجانب الأهم في حياته وهو التأليف في التاريخ الإسلامي شكراً لمتابعتكم لقاؤنا بكم بإذن الله مع صفحات أخرى وضيف آخر لتقليب صفحات من حياة ضيوفنا تقبلوا تحيات فريق العمل في البرنامج شكراً لكم والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته.


--

لم أقف على الجزئين العاشر و الثاني عشر ، لكن يبدو أنّهما قد طُبعا ؛ لأنني رأيت عزواً لهما في أحد الكتب ، و الله أعلم .

----------


## تلميذ الأئمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بلغني أنهما أُتلفا !! .

والله المستعان .

----------


## أحمد المنصور

حسب ماوصلني من علم أن المجلدين لم تطبع إلى الآن وقد سأله أحد المشائخ ممن اعرفهم عن المجلدين فقال ستطبع (بعد موتي)
لأنه رجل شامي ومقيم في السعودية والمجلدين عن (تاريخ الشام والجزيرة العربية).

علماً بأن أسمه محمود شاكر القهستاني

----------


## أبو حماد

> حسب ماوصلني من علم أن المجلدين لم تطبع إلى الآن وقد سأله أحد المشائخ ممن اعرفهم عن المجلدين فقال ستطبع (بعد موتي)
> لأنه رجل شامي ومقيم في السعودية والمجلدين عن (تاريخ الشام والجزيرة العربية).
> علماً بأن أسمه محمود شاكر القهستاني


صواب اسمه: محمود شاكر الحرستاني، والمجلدان بحسب علمي مطبوعان غير أنهما مسحوبان من الأسواق، والرجل اعتنى بالتاريخ عناية تامة، غير أنه لا يوثق نقله، وهذا مما يعيبه ويعيب العلامة الآخر البحر محمد قطب، فهذان العلمان البارزان على تفننهما وإتقانهما إلا أنهما قليلا التوثيق لما يوردونه من المعلومات في كتبهما.

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

بالنسبة لعدم توثيق محمود شاكر فالبيئة والاحداث التي كتب فيه كانت لاتسمح ان يضع مصادر وهناك من الحوادث التي وقعت له شخصياً والله أعلم ومن أراد الاستزادة فالشيخ في الرياض
 سببوعدم ذكره للمصادر أنها لا تعتمد في الجامعات على ماسمعت

----------


## صلاح السعيد

ولعله لو وثق كل ما ينقل ، لزاد حجم الكتاب أكثر مما هو عليه الآن!!!

----------


## حسن الرصاص

يوجد له على الوقفية تاريخ العالم الإسلامي 
اسم الكتاب  تاريخ العالم الإسلامي الحديث والمعاصر 
تأليف: إسماعيل أحمد ياغي / محمود شاكر 
طبعة دار المريخ 1995
لتحميل الكتاب عليك بهذا الإرتباط http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=17&book=1197

----------


## مثالا حيا

> يوجد له على الوقفية تاريخ العالم الإسلامي 
> اسم الكتاب تاريخ العالم الإسلامي الحديث والمعاصر 
> تأليف: إسماعيل أحمد ياغي / محمود شاكر 
> طبعة دار المريخ 1995
> لتحميل الكتاب عليك بهذا الإرتباط http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=17&book=1197


 جزاكم الله خيرا
لكن الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

من هنا:
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=972

----------


## محماس بن داود

سألت الكثير من أصحاب دور النشر والمكتبات وأهل الشأن عن هذين الجزئين وبحثت عنهما في الدول العربية والغربية ولم أعثر لهما على أثر، ويكاد يُجمع من سألت بأن الكتابين أُحرقا في المطبعة ولم يعد لهما أثر. ولكن يوجد بعض تاريخ جزيرة العرب في مجلد من مجلدات التأريخ الإسلامي. وقد طبع بعضهم هذا القسم وادعى أنه التأريخ المفقود، وهو ليس كذلك. ولعل الشيخ أعاد كتابة الجزئين المفقودين وأراد نشرهما. والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الله آل سيف

يقول الشيخ حسين بن محمود في كتابه (مراحل التطوير الفكري في حياة سيد قطب):
" 
المشكلة التي نواجهها اليوم هي غياب تسجيل دقيق لحقبة خطيرة من تأريخ أمتنا الحديث ، وأقصد حقبة ما بين (1925 إلى 1975م) ، فقد منعت الحكومات الكتابة عن حقائق هذه الحقبة وملابساتها ، وأعملت سيف الرقابة في كل ما يُكتب عنها ، بل تعدى الأمر إلى إحراق وإتلاف الكتب في المطابع[1] ، والذين يتكلمون عن تلك الحقبة من الذين عاصروها يتكلمون بكثير من التحفظات بسبب الخوف ، وبعض من فرّ إلى البلاد الغربية كتب عن تلك الحقبة ولكن مُنعت كتبه من الإنتشار وحوصرت !! وهكذا أُريد لهذه الحقبة أن تختفي من ذاكرة المسلمين ليصبغ الطغاة وجوههم بكل أصباغ الزينة ، فيُخفوا تلك الوجوه القبيحة عن الناس !! " اهـ

[1]- كما حدث لأجزاء من كتاب "التأريخ الإسلامي" لمحمود شاكر ، تلك الأجزاء التي كان مضمونها التأريخ الحديث للشام وجزيرة العرب ، فقد أُحرق أصل الجزئين مع المطبعة ..

----------

